# ttc naturally age 44



## Smilleyhappy (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi 
I'm new to this sort of thing so forgive me if I make any mistakes......

I already have 2 children (Age 7 and 12)I got pregnant on my 42nd birthday but sadly miscarried  (partial molar pregnancy) Unfortunately that meant for medical reasons we couldn't try for another baby for 12 months post miscarriage and of course the biological clock was ticking very quickly. We've since been trying to get pregnant but no luck so far 

I have just had my AMH tested and it came back as 5.75  (low being 3-21) which is very low but not unexpected for my age, my periods are regular, I use an ovulation test kit which so far has shown the surge bang on time every cycle. I was wondering if anyone else is in a similar boat to me and would like to chat and share experiences. I've read about clomid but not sure it's appropriate in my circumstances? I'm going back to see the consultant at the end of the month and if anyone can suggest any questions I should be asking (besides what are my chances!!!) I'd be very grateful. 

Thanks
Smilley happy


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I think your ovarian reserve looks pretty good for your age, so that's a real plus.  What they will do first is measure all your cycle day 3 hormones- fsh etc, then progesternone day 21 and take it from there. But it all looks good so far- decent reserve, 2 children already, you just need to check nothing's really out of sync. I don't think they prescribe chlomid fo rthe over 40's, or rather, they may prescribe it because it's cheap so it's the first drug they use but it's not meant to be effective for the over 40's so you'dbe wasting time. I was prescribed it, then my next consultant told me it would never have worked for me anyway, and put me onto gonal.  But maybe you don't need any of those, since you're ovulating anyway.  THat's what another consultant told me, that super ovulatory's (like the GOnal) were a waste of time since my ovulation was fine.  Problem is different consultant's all say different things!  Good luck!


----------



## Smilleyhappy (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply - very useful info re clomid etc. I am being positive but realistic about my age. I notice from your details you're going for IVF - lots of good luck to you and hope it's successful


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi smileyhappy and urbangirl.
Yes i agree your amp is looking very good smileyhappy.
I am now 44 and ttc naturally since undergoing ivf last year.
Not had my blood tested since but was looking good before the ivf. Never had my amh tested though. I have been through alot since the start of this year my brother commited sucide and this as been tough on me. I am suffering with deppresion at moment and now taking antiedepresents. I have not been thinking too much about the baby thing over the last couple of mths and have started to believe that it just is not going to happen for us. I was due on 2 days ago and am not normally late - maybe a day but very rare,  i am pretty much 28 days and if anything will be a day or two early at the most.  Anyway the day i was due (having no signs af was on its way) i did a hpt and it was negative! still no signs af is due but i have had diearria for the past week (yuk) this could be the tablets am taking but then i have been on them for the past 7 weeks so unlikly. I dont know what made me take the test and was not surprised it was negative but now i am 2 days late i cant stop wondering if maybe i could be. I will re test in a few days if af as not come but its very strange for me to be late and even though stress can mess with your cycle i really dont think this is the case. My boobs are not sore but i get a tingling sensation every now and then and have had a couple of mild cramps to one side but dont last more than a couple of mins and not like the cramping before af comes. i do go to the toilet for a wee a fair bit but i have been like this for a while now and thristy and tired, this could be due to depression i know and so tell myself its nothing to do with the possability of been pregnant. 
Just wanted to post and get this out of my system and then af will no doubt come after i have posted!!!

Good luck to you both on your journey

loll x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi ladies

I am 44 and trying naturally. we have had 2 goes at IVF, last one was a bio chem aged 41. Last time I had my AMH done it was 16.4, but that was 2 years ago, so I must do it again.

We are thinking about Donor eggs, and I am at the top of the list at Care Notts, but not sure about that.
My Dh hada vas reversal back in 2005, did work, but still not PG..

Smiley - My consultant have me 6 months of clomid - No luck as yet..  .
I am currently taking DHEA, to help improve my eggs..
Which clinic are you at?

loll - so sorry to read your posts. I have been on AD, for anxiety and had terrible side effect, infact I felt worse, and I am now off all medication now, still have anxiety, but I try to control it. 

Bye for now
H x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi all and welcome Hickson

Its hard work ttc, my af arrived and Doc said it was the meds i am taking that made my cycle late! Anyway i have decided to give in and except it is not going to happen for us now    i am going to concentrate on getting myself better and my DH and the 3 grown children from a previous marriage. I just feel so sad that i cant give my DH a child of his own. I will pop on from time to time to see how everyone is getting on and hopefully read some lovely BFP from you guys and the other people on this site.

Good luck to everyone

Lorraine x


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Loll

I'm sorry to hear about all that has happened to you.  It must have been devastating losing your brother in that way   
If you still want to give your DH a baby, you could look into donor eggs.  It is a big step going from own eggs to donor, and not everybody wants to go down that road, but the pressure of time is off, so you could take some time out from TTC and then consider it at a later date if you still feel you want to try and have a baby with your DH.

In the meantime, all the best
EG x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Essex girl

My Dh wont even discuss DE, strange has i once would not of thought it an option either, but resently it has been on my mind. I think he feels that way because he still has some small hope that it may happen for us. It was lovely of your sister donating the egg. My sister is 14 yrs older than me so she would not be an option for us (shame). I was thinking about asking my gp about DHEA  this as not been mentioned to me before but has i said in my last message its time for me to give up thinking about it all, its driving me   


 to you all x x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Loll

Sorry to hear your news. Donor is the next step for us DH has 2 children from his ex wife. Girl 21, and boy 17. We see the girl. It is very hard for me to have here her, but to be fair she is a lovely girl...

I take DHEA. Bought it from the internet. Biovea..maybe try it. There is a thread on here about it..

we are trying naturally now, DH said last night that we may not be able to afford DE now. It would be £6200..

Take care H XX


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

loll - unlikely your GP will know anything about DHEA as a fertility booster, mine didn't even know what AMH was!
I bought DHEA form biovea - took 75mg for 6 months, now taking 50mg. Def improved ivf rsponse last tima and has lengthened my cycle, form 26 days to 30, which is better.  Also E2 Day 2 levles have come down by half!!


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi and thank you Hickson and HHH.

Umm i have been reading about it on internet and went into boots but they dont supply it or at least i could not see it. Did look at some q10 but decided i will ask my gp about dhea next week when i go for check up (re-depression) i read that it can help with depression and concentration and mine as certainly gone to pop!! 

At the moment i have had the runs (sorry for tmi) that i will have had 4 weeks this saturday - Not as bad as it was but still not good. Anyway gp recons it is the meds and should sort its self out although he did say 3 weeks and is now over that time but i now have a very swollen belly for a approx a week and look preggers (3-4mths). I know am not because my last af all though 5 days late was a normal period and i took a hpt the day before and it was negative. My sister came to mine this morning and she said she thought i was loosing weight other than my belly which she agreed looks preggers. My belly is not tender nor bloted it does not feel heavy or aching i do not feel like i need the loo (unless i do). I have read the side effects and swollen belly is not one of them. When i lay down my belly does not go flat. This is all confusing and maybe i am just getting fat but then why do i look like i am loosing weight in my arms,back, etc. My boobs have not grown in fact when ever i loose some weight it goes from my boobs first and when i put weight on i get bigger boobs. Just does not make sence to me at all and now am starting to wonder if there is something very wrong with me ie cancer!!!! Sorry i know i should not think such things and it will all turn out to be nothing but i cant stop wondering why my belly is so swollen

Sorry for rabbiting on about my personal probs but always feel abit better when i have spoken to someone even when i write on here to anyone who will listen lol 

Really hope one of you girls end up with a nice BFP before too long x x

lots of luck to you all

loll


----------

